# Dumb Gizmo Question



## Papajin (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok as the title suggests, I have a dumb question on the Gizmo... What's the difference between standby and mute? Obviously mute just shuts the volume down, but does standby do something different such as shut the amp section off or something similar? I put mine in standby and was hoping it would wake automatically when I played something, but no such luck. Just curious what the exact difference is.


----------



## Krusty (Apr 9, 2008)

*2nd dumb question*



Papajin said:


> Ok as the title suggests, I have a dumb question on the Gizmo... What's the difference between standby and mute? Obviously mute just shuts the volume down, but does standby do something different such as shut the amp section off or something similar? I put mine in standby and was hoping it would wake automatically when I played something, but no such luck. Just curious what the exact difference is.


In a computer setup after shutting down the pc is "standby" the preferred mode or should I do nothing and leave it with the current volume level displayed?


----------

